# Graphics Card for 1920*1080



## bajaj151 (May 12, 2012)

*Resolution* : 1920*1080

*Should RUN games (Full Settings)* : COD, NFS , FIFA etc.

*Budget* : 12K (Can extend, if worth spending more)


*Is 6850 or 6870 sufficient OR Should I wait for prices to fall ? ?*


----------



## ico (May 12, 2012)

HD 7850 2GB @ 15K. <== get this.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 12, 2012)

How is MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC compared to 7850 (same price) ?


----------



## ico (May 12, 2012)

HD 7850 is faster. Consumes less power. Current generation. Overclocks more - if you care. You get 2 GB of memory by default.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 12, 2012)

Will there be any price fall in 1-2 months ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 12, 2012)

7850 is more or less rightly priced ATM.
Dont bother much about the price downfall in next 2-3 months.
It wont be any thing like drastic!


----------



## vickybat (May 12, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> Will there be any price fall in 1-2 months ?



In india its really hard to predict or even anticipate price drops. US price changes also reflect here but after a while. Currently 7850 has no competition and 560-ti is last gen as pointed by ico and isn't recommended now considering its higher power requirements and relative lower performance.

660-ti and 660 from nvidia are the real competitors of 7870 and 7850 respectively but those cards are a couple of months away or even more. Until these show up in indian soil, i don't think 7850 will undergo any price drop anytime soon. 

So 15k is a fair price considering lack of competition so its a no brainer to grab a 7850. Its far more efficient and offers better performance per watt than 560-ti.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 12, 2012)

Ok...MSI or Sapphire or Gigabyte ?


----------



## vickybat (May 12, 2012)

^^ Get the one which is cheapest and comes factory clocked.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 12, 2012)

The gigabyte is the fastest considering the clocks, but has some fan related issues. The best would be sapphire dual fan edition, but its not factory overclocked. Though you can always manually overclock it if you have such a nice cooler


----------



## bajaj151 (May 12, 2012)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Get the one which is cheapest and comes factory clocked.



Link ?


----------



## vickybat (May 12, 2012)

*GV-R785OC-2GD GIGABYTE @ 15.2k*

This is the model to get. Has a dual fan design and comes factory clocked. These windforce cards have become a hit recently.

*Sapphire 7850 dual fan edition @ 15.6k*


----------



## kartikoli (May 13, 2012)

vickybat said:


> This is the model to get. Has a dual fan design and comes factory clocked. These windforce cards have become a hit recently.
> 
> *Sapphire 7850 dual fan edition @ 15.6k*



are they reliable any prior experience?


----------



## funskar (May 13, 2012)

^^
Yeah.. They r reliable dude


----------



## vickybat (May 13, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> are they reliable any prior experience?



Sapphire is a very reliable brand so no question on reliability issues here. Lots of members here are using sapphire gpu's without any problem.


----------



## kartikoli (May 13, 2012)

funskar said:


> ^^
> Yeah.. They r reliable dude


thanks


vickybat said:


> Sapphire is a very reliable brand so no question on reliability issues here. Lots of members here are using sapphire gpu's without any problem.



i am not talking about sapphire .. i have used sapphire 6950 before 

i was asking about mdcomputers.in


----------



## vickybat (May 13, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> i am not talking about sapphire .. i have used sapphire 6950 before
> ...



Oh my mistake mate. Yeah md is a very reputed shop in kolkata and they had ventured into online path recently. You can pm our forum member *cilus* for more info on them. 

He had purchased a lot of components from them. From what i have heard from him, md is very good.


----------



## kartikoli (May 13, 2012)

^^ thanks for confirming


----------



## bajaj151 (May 13, 2012)

*Going with 7850 *



*Confused between : Gigabyte or Sapphire ??*


----------



## saikiasunny (May 13, 2012)

Sapphire for sure. Get it, overclock it, enjoy it . Heard that gigabyte one had some noise problems, but I m not sure...


----------



## bajaj151 (May 13, 2012)

Not available with SMC...


----------



## the_conqueror (May 13, 2012)

Try searching local market and few more online shops like  Theitdepot - India's First IT Online Shopping Store  and hardwire.in


----------



## bajaj151 (May 13, 2012)

*In Gigabyte card...there is noise problem with fans..*
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GV-R785OC-2GD Radeon HD 7850 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card

*There is solution as well*
1) The vibration comes from a flimsy piece of plastic under the fan closest to the video ports. If you loosen the three screws that hold that fan in, lift up the fan and push on the plastic, you will feel how loose and flimsy it is and that it doesn't quite touch the aluminum tightly enough. If you shim a piece of electrical tape that's been doubled a few times under this piece of plastic, the vibration ceases!

2) *www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/faq-page.aspx?fid=1876&pid=4155


*I never bought anything from stores other than SMC...But they don't have Sapphire 7850 (as per their site)...Should I go with Gigabyte or ask them to arrange Sapphire 7850 ?*


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

vickybat said:


> 660-ti and 660 from nvidia are the real competitors of 7870 and 7850 respectively but those cards are a couple of months away or even more.



There won't be any 660ti like the existing 560ti.
670ti would release in Q3,2012.


----------



## Darth Vader (May 13, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> *I never bought anything from stores other than SMC...But they don't have Sapphire 7850 (as per their site)...Should I go with Gigabyte or ask them to arrange Sapphire 7850 ?*



Sapphire HD 7850 2GB Dual Fan - Hardwire.in


----------



## bajaj151 (May 13, 2012)

*Sapphire* : 16,500 (hardwire)
*Gigabyte* : 15,200 (smc)


*Worth paying extra 1300 ?*


----------



## Darth Vader (May 13, 2012)

SAPPHIRE HD7850 2GB GDDR5

For 15,600 (mdcomputers)


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2012)

@ *bajaj151* - build quality of Sapphire HD7850 looks solid.


----------



## kartikoli (May 14, 2012)

how about 
HIS HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 H785F2G2M 256-bit HD7850 Radeon PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card


----------



## SunE (May 14, 2012)

^^ Sapphire one has a really great cooler whereas the cooler on the HIS is not that great. In our Indian weather conditions it's always wise to get the coolest card you can, whether you wanna OC or not. And of course for OCing a good cooler is required thus the Sapphire is the obvious choice. Even I'm getting one personally today or tomorrow


----------



## Darth Vader (May 14, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> how about
> HIS HD 7850 2GB GDDR5 H785F2G2M 256-bit HD7850 Radeon PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card



HIS ICeQ models are all good,though I'm yet to see their other IceQ HD7850 model here in India.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2012)

@bajaj151: get the Sapphire or else get MSI if they have one


----------



## bajaj151 (May 14, 2012)

SunE said:


> ^^ Sapphire one has a really great cooler whereas the cooler on the HIS is not that great. In our Indian weather conditions it's always wise to get the coolest card you can, whether you wanna OC or not. And of course for OCing a good cooler is required thus the Sapphire is the obvious choice. Even I'm getting one personally today or tomorrow



From where ? At what price ?



Zangetsu said:


> @bajaj151: get the Sapphire or else get MSI if they have one



MSI 7850 not available (not listed in MSI site)


----------



## vickybat (May 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> There won't be any 660ti like the existing 560ti.
> 670ti would release in Q3,2012.



Give some proof to justify your claim. Afaik, it will be 660-ti as 670-ti sounds like an upper version of 670 which isn't possible.

Gk106 will feature 660-ti and 660.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 14, 2012)

For Sapphire 7850 OC....Corsair VX 550W sufficient ?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 14, 2012)

Yes but don't oc your cpu too much. But if you have lot of hdds, i think you should upgrade your psu later!


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> From where ? At what price ?
> 
> 
> 
> MSI 7850 not available (not listed in MSI site)



here you go :

*www.msi.com/product/vga/#?fp=Radeon HD 7000 Series&sk=Radeon HD 7850

if possible get the Power Edition


----------



## dexterz (May 15, 2012)

+1 for sapphire HD7850. bought it 10days back from hardwire.in
very silent and runs very cool(just 5c above ambient on idle and around 45~50c on load)
get it from hardwire.in or mdcomputers. itdepot doesnt stock new or high end graphic cards that quickly and they sell at premium rates.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 15, 2012)

^^ At what price ? OC or Non OC ?


----------



## the_conqueror (May 15, 2012)

There is a price difference of 0.5k between OC and non OC versions of Sapphire 7850. Both come with same cooler, so i'd say buy the non OC one and OC it when you need. Though you won't need to OC right now.


----------



## iGamer (May 15, 2012)

@bajaj151
I just got my Sapphire 7850 @ 15k from mdcomputers (Shipped it to ahmedabad), they have good service and are reliable AFAIK.
The card is very silent and stays cool while gaming.
If you are *lucky* you can easily OC it to around 1GHz on stock cooler(You can can go to upto 1200MHz with *custom cooler* = 7950 but its not guaranteed)
Its definitely has the best VFM at the moment.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 15, 2012)

iGamer said:


> @bajaj151
> I just got my Sapphire 7850 @ 15k from mdcomputers (Shipped it to ahmedabad), they have good service and are reliable AFAIK.
> The card is very silent and stays cool while gaming.
> If you are *lucky* you can easily OC it to around 1GHz on stock cooler(You can can go to upto 1200MHz with *custom cooler* = 7950 but its not guaranteed)
> Its definitely has the best VFM at the moment.



Sapphire hd 7850 can be OCed upto 1050 mhz and its memory clock upto 1250 mhz. Its voltages are locked so further OCing isn't possible. BTW, OP won't need to OC right now even for 1080p res.


----------



## bajaj151 (May 15, 2012)

iGamer said:


> @bajaj151
> I just got my Sapphire 7850 @ 15k from mdcomputers (Shipped it to ahmedabad), they have good service and are reliable AFAIK.
> The card is very silent and stays cool while gaming.
> If you are *lucky* you can easily OC it to around 1GHz on stock cooler(You can can go to upto 1200MHz with *custom cooler* = 7950 but its not guaranteed)
> Its definitely has the best VFM at the moment.




15k is very good price..They quoted 16,640 on their site...*mdcomputers.in/index.php?route=product/product&path=74_86&product_id=836


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2012)

^^ here's a link where Sapphire HD7850 still selling at 15.7k :

SAPPHIRE HD7850 2GB GDDR5 - TechXtreme.in

can't say how reliable that site is as I have not saw anyone dealing with them but the website layout and pricing and other infos looks good on there though.


----------



## iGamer (May 16, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Sapphire hd 7850 can be OCed upto 1050 mhz and its memory clock upto 1250 mhz. Its voltages are locked so further OCing isn't possible.



Yes it is possible to unlock the voltages using ASUS GPU tool, check it out here
But as I mentioned earlier *its not guaranteed*, So don't keep your hopes up.



bajaj151 said:


> 15k is very good price..They quoted 16,640 on their site...SAPPHIRE HD7850 2GB GDDR5



Sorry mate, they increased there prices yesterday.
You can read about it here.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 16, 2012)

Guys Might be offtopic but if OP is not going to OC the GFX like most people do then isnt a Factory OCed 560Ti @13k odd is better VFM than 15.4k HD 7850 Stock?


----------



## iGamer (May 16, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Guys Might be offtopic but if OP is not going to OC the GFX like most people do then isnt a Factory OCed 560Ti @13k odd is better VFM than 15.4k HD 7850 Stock?



IMO the 7850 will still be better than even OCed GTX 560 Ti,
So if OP can afford it then he should go for it.

Let OP choose from
MSI GTX 560 Ti TwinFrozr III @ 13k
HD 7850 @ 16k


----------



## bajaj151 (May 16, 2012)

Bought Sapphire 7850 OC   


Thanks for the help


----------



## iGamer (May 16, 2012)

Congrats man 
btw where did you buy it from?


----------



## bajaj151 (May 16, 2012)

^^ 
Thanks bro.. 

Bought from SMC..


----------



## saikiasunny (May 16, 2012)

How did you got that? They have not listed the card on their site!


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

^^ this is common with many e-commerce websites here - they generally don't frequently update their website - that's why you have to call / mail them before placing an order or for inquiring about a particular product and it's availability even if it's not listed on the website.

@ *bajaj151* - congrats on your purchase ... time for some pics and benches ( OCed ) if possible


----------



## bajaj151 (May 17, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> How did you got that? They have not listed the card on their site!



I called them and asked for this card..



topgear said:


> ^^ this is common with many e-commerce websites here - they generally don't frequently update their website - that's why you have to call / mail them before placing an order or for inquiring about a particular product and it's availability even if it's not listed on the website.
> 
> @ *bajaj151* - congrats on your purchase ... time for some pics and benches ( OCed ) if possible



Thanks bro.. 
Will soon post pics


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

What was the price? And congrats


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> I called them and asked for this card..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ,, will wait for them.

BTW, can you tell me the stock and load gpu temp ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2012)

@bajaj151: Congrats for the purchase..happy gaming & overclocking (if u do)..


----------

